# 2017 Coachmen Clipper 16fb Condensation issue



## RMDave34 (Jun 17, 2018)

Newbie here, at inspection my wife noticed water dripping from hood vent. The dealer is telling us this is normal condensation from ac unit. Anybody have the same issues? I worry that condensation on the outside of the vent will cause rot in the wall.


----------

